# Jose L. Piedra Cazadores Cigar Review - Good Everyday



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This is a cheap smoke. Judge it as such and you will be delighted. A cuban no less but not overly dynamic. If you want an affordable cuban everyday...

Read the full review here: Jose L. Piedra Cazadores Cigar Review - Good Everyday


----------

